# Kindle 1 Skins



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi, everyone. I'm thinking of getting a skin for my kindle 1 and I'm wondering if kindle 1 owners can post some pictures so that I have an idea how it looks like in real life. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Klassic kindle, with DecalGirl "Quest' skin.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Starry night:


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Symphonic:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's my Pixies skin:


I also have some pictures at other angles if you want to see how much it covers.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is my Lily skin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

My skin from 3acp.com:


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

All so pretty!


----------



## JoAnn (Nov 10, 2008)

Decal Girl "Energy Blossom"


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm very curious. When looking at the skins on decalgirls site, I assumed that the part that "covered" the screen would be a cutout throwaway. Then I kept thinking that there is so little of the skin, that I've thought maybe it was not really worth the cost. But I see all of your skins here and the image does show up on the screen. So how does that work? Is it some transparency that "disappears" when you are reading?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

It is a picture that you load onto your Kindle.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Decalgirl skin (Garden at Giverny):










Custom skin (probably by mytego.com - I got it on eBay from someone who was shipped a K2 instead of a K1):


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you all! I kinda like the garden at giverny, but I'm also wanting a black one (for the contrast with the screen).


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I notice that some of you have the design of the skin going across the screen.  How do you do that?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

DecalGirl lets you download a matching screen saver to load onto your Kindle.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

MonaSW said:


> DecalGirl lets you download a matching screen saver to load onto your Kindle.


Wow - OK now I'm totally hooked & will have to find a skin! And I already know there are too many to choose just one!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

This is the Gerbera skin with the Tree of Life Oberon cover.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Just as a reminder the K1 has the screen savers, K2's don't.


----------

